# Thanks for fixing the portal page



## fluffykiwi (Oct 28, 2002)

I've just noticed that the main portal page is fitting into my 800x600 screen without horizontal scrolling.
Thanks for changing it.  It makes the whole page seem less crowded.
In my opinion it could still lose some of the stuff from it but you really are making this a must visit site.
Now if you can ony get people posting in the right sections and keeping on topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you.


----------



## KiVan (Oct 28, 2002)

QUOTE(fluffykiwi @ Oct 28 2002 said:


> Now if you can ony get people posting in the right sections and keeping on topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the hard part


----------



## El Diablo (Oct 28, 2002)

Well, if the mods are smart enough, then they will do it if it's in thw worng place.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 28, 2002)

as the forum grows, it would be more and more difficult to maintain


----------



## KiVan (Oct 28, 2002)

i'll start banning ppl that piss me off


----------



## D2_ (Oct 28, 2002)

unless u r able to ip ban, that wont help at all as they will just keep on registering over and over


----------



## neocat (Oct 28, 2002)

I know a lot of ppl with dynamic IP's...


----------



## KiVan (Oct 28, 2002)

want to try?


----------



## fluffykiwi (Oct 28, 2002)

It's only hard at the beginning, once people get used to the board, it'll settle down.
Oh and banning helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes he should be able to ban IPs and even whole sections of the IP range.
I'm hoping this wont be necessary though, nothing looks too bad at the moment.
Hopefully this site wont attract the trolls.
If you kick people for flaming from the very beginning it'll make it easier to maintain the high standard of posts.


----------



## gunner6666 (Oct 29, 2002)

as long as you dont ban disney ip's im happy


----------

